
Oil Shell 0.5 – A Release with Many Contributors - chubot
http://www.oilshell.org/blog/2018/07/23.html
======
rhabarba
I'd rather suggest to write POSIX-compatible scripts instead of emulating the
bash.

~~~
chubot
See the FAQ: [http://www.oilshell.org/blog/2018/01/28.html#limit-to-
posix](http://www.oilshell.org/blog/2018/01/28.html#limit-to-posix)

